# turning sound?????click click click click



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

when i turn right i hear this click cliclk click  :confused i bought the car less then a week ago. anyone have any ideas .i cant leave it like this smokem allllllllll


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

a lot of new cars have this as a problem. on some its the bearing, some its the steering knuckle, GTODEALER should check the TSB's


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Where is the clicking coming from? (front/rear)


----------



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

*clicking from the front*

clicking from the front  :confused


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

I guess steve is looking it up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

retorque your wheels or take off and put back on fixed mine


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

oh yeah, that too.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

duraz28 said:


> retorque your wheels or take off and put back on fixed mine


 :agree .... try that and see what happens.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Get atleast 500 miles on it and then take it in for an alignment. When they do that tell them to check the suspension to make sure everything is tight. Mine did that when I first got it as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

in other words, once its broken in.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

I got curious and checked my lugnut torque...so far, 2 were torqued @ 100 ft-lbs, 8 were not


----------



## jjr62 (Nov 28, 2005)

Just do what my son does. Turn the radio up louder and the noise goes away.
That allways fixes his problems with his cars. :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

until that noise causes him to slow down. then he is a broken, loud stereo playin, son of yours.


----------



## jjr62 (Nov 28, 2005)

yep I have done plenty of road side repairs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

naw, I meant on HIS cars.


----------



## jjr62 (Nov 28, 2005)

yea so did I


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I picked up my 05 on tuesday and mine makes that same noise also. The same noise that my 02 altima made when the upper strut bearing went bad. I got 300 miles on it right now..I'll wait till 500 and do what yall recommended and see if it goes away.

Mine only does it when I make a right turn...a slow right turn or if i'm stationary. If i'm rolling and make a right turn...nothing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

I would get it checked out now.

WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!

What color, exterior and interior, trans choice, any pics?


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Made a appointed for tuesday


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

good man.


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

I've been having the same problem. Kinda sounds like taking your thumb over a comb, a rubbery sound. I tried to let the dealership here it when I was in last but sure enough it didn't make the noise. They told me it was probably the steering knuckle aligning itself. When I change the oil this weekend, I will rotate and properly torque my tires.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

steering knuckle align itself???? It never needs to be aligned!


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

align is the wrong word. the movement, pivoting of the knuckle is what causes the sound. not alignment. your right, it doesn't. or at least that is what the guy at the shop told me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

I was gonna say...thats some SERIOUS BS from a dealer.


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

i knew what he meant not align as in being in a line or being straight


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

check to see if it has a red spring rubber in the front drivers spring if so take it out dealer left mine in made horrible noise for first 100 until i figured out that it shouldnt have been there


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

has anyone actually gotten this noise fixed yet?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

retorque of wheels and spring rubber out and im fixed


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

i don't think that is the problem but who knows. at least i can cross it off my list

when i rotate, I'll check.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

just get out of your chair before you start rotating.


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

No sh#t, mike Thanks for the FYI. 

my car is not a daily driver. it hasn't been out in weeks. 

i'll probably jack it where it's parked.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

smarty pants....


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

smarty pants sounds better then dumby pants or even poopy pants.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

baggy britches is what I used to get called.


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

crap your pants a lot?? 

as much as I would like to sit here and talk about this, I have to get outta here. talk to you guys on monday. hopefully with some pics


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

nope, used to weigh 297 and was losing weight at an alarming rate so my pants would never fit me. Looked like I had no butt, they were always baggy.


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Fixed mine today...checked for that rubber spring spacer and I still had them on both of the front springs. Took them off....no more noise.


----------

